# Sweet!!



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Last night I finished making a tutorial on "Corpse Hands" for the website http://instructables.com. I just found out that they made it one of their "featured" entries. How cool is that?!

http://www.instructables.com/tag/type-id/category-living/channel-halloween/

And, yes, I will be making a version for this site as well


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats and nice job!!!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent.. congrats


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats and nice tutorial.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------

